# How to identify irrigation valve box



## ubergeek (Sep 5, 2019)

In this new home I purchased, one particular zone isn't getting any water. Upon closer inspection, I found out that none of sprinkler heads get activated in this zone but cannot locate the valve box to troubleshoot any further.
Could someone please take a look at the original installation diagram to locate the valve box for this particular zone?
I do have a signal generator to trace a wire but have not been successful yet.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think it should be the rectangle in the bottom right side with a 2 3 in it. They look to be connected to zone 2.


----------



## ubergeek (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks. That's what I thought but so far I couldn't locate the box. Also, if you look at the upper left, (4,5) and (3)(4) which is very confusing. I am not sure why there are two rectangles containing (4).
Again, I don't know how to read this diagram correctly.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

The V on the chart should signify the valves. Top left appears to be the location. Top left is also where the meter is...I think you are reading it as (3)(4) but its (M)(V). It's somewhat hard for me to read clearly on my phone though since that's where I have some cracks on my screen. That would be my guess.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Biggylawns said:


> The V on the chart should signify the valves.


The legend in the upper left indicates the "V" is the main shutoff value for the irrigation system. The individual solenoid valves are numbered "1" to "6" and appear to be spread around the outside of the property. Basically, it looks like they trenched the main line around the perimeter of the property, placing valves and running secondary lines as they went. Starting in the upper right corner is the "1" valve. Going clockwise around the property, you can see the numbers "2,3" and so forth until you get back to the main cutoff and the final "6" valve.

I agree with @g-man that you need to ID and test the zone #2 valve. Just out of curiosity, why did you mark only three valves on your map? If I'm reading the map right, there should be six heads not working on zone #2 (if the valve is bad). If three heads are failing while three are working, then the valve is not the problem.

Hopefully the map is accurate, but I wouldn't count on it as gospel. Mapping all the valves that don't work may tell you if the map is good or bad.


----------

